# Any detailers out there know the paint depth on 2009 gtr



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys any professional detailers know the factory paint depth on the 2009 gtr and am i right in assuming the paint will be on the soft side ?? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

stokegtrlad said:


> Hi guys any professional detailers know the factory paint depth on the 2009 gtr and am i right in assuming the paint will be on the soft side ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


if its factory the lacquer will most likely be between 30 - 50um with overall coating thickness of 150 - 180um 

really you should be taking measurements on your car though 

paint wise the earlier (cba) cars where definitely softer than the next generation (dba) but again its personal to the car 

a true garage queens paint wont have hardened over the years but a car thats left outside with a lot of sun and poor washing thrown in will be much tougher


----------



## stokegtrlad (Apr 30, 2017)

pwpro said:


> if its factory the lacquer will most likely be between 30 - 50um with overall coating thickness of 150 - 180um
> 
> really you should be taking measurements on your car though
> 
> ...


Thanks mate thats great i was getting readings of 155 - 185 um so thats great the car has been garaged i will post up the results going make a start on Monday.. thanks for being so helpful 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

